# Stephen Carpenter 8 string tuning?



## AeonSolus (Mar 26, 2009)

Does he tune straight half step down? or does he has some crazy tuning going on?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 26, 2009)

If I remember correctly from tha recent gear tour vid, he sticks to standard F# at the moment.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I remember them posting a video on their Myspace in which it sounded like he had it tuned down to low Eb.

Edit:
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=43587553


----------



## Scarpie (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah that was low Eb in that vid. at 27"? you can practically hear the note struggling to stay in steady pitch.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 26, 2009)

You sure? When I compare it to an Eb on my guitars, it matches, but C# sounds off. It does sound like it's having trouble staying in tune, though.


----------



## Scarpie (Mar 26, 2009)

oh shit i forgot i tuned my bass up. HAHAHA SORRY


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I haven't even heard of any Deftones songs that low, anyone have any videos?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 26, 2009)

I think he has unison strings too, said he got the idea from Wes Borland.


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 26, 2009)

Unison? then what's the point of the added string? it's range you're supposed to be adding, not more of the same


----------



## Ishan (Mar 26, 2009)

I remember him using DDGCFAD on his 7 strings for some songs. And that's D an octave lower.


----------

